# First 3 day show help!!



## elmtree (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok so I'm going to be doing my first show at a very large venue. It was 450$ for the space. They provide the 'pipe and drape' which maybe someone can explain to me if this is good and what exactly it means. I have looked it up and I guess that's a space divider? Can I hang stuff off if this like photos of soap making etc? Also, if I want electricity that's another 83$. Should I purchase this? I'm thinking it would be nice to have lighting. Or do you think I could buy battery powered light strands?? Also, how many of each soap/lotion should I bring? It's three days, the first day is a Friday from 3-8 then 12-8 the next two days. I have 2 8ft tables but I'm thinking I would like to get another table for this that's six feet. I make quite a variety of B&B products. How do you guys set up for these types of shows and what do you find sparks peoples interest getting them into your booth. Here are a couple photos of the last show I did. They provided the table cloths so those aren't mine. I definitely want to have another soap box.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 19, 2014)

Your display looks really good.

I probably wouldn't bother with the electricity. Mostly that's for people who want to run a TV or laptop with a video, etc. I think it would be worthwhile to get your own tableclothes, b/c all of the table clothes they provide will be the same color (or the same few colors).


----------



## elmtree (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you dixiedragon! How sweet if you to say. My husband and I have worked really hard at our display. Gettin'em in is half the battle right?!


----------



## elmtree (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone???


----------



## houseofwool (Aug 21, 2014)

Are you planning on taking credit cards?  If so, I would order electricity unless you KNOW you can charge a cell phone close by.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 21, 2014)

It might be a better investment to get one of those extended battery packs for your phone, vs paying for electricity.

I think you need a banner with your name on it, big. Also, is there a way you can add some height? For example, some Yaffa block type things that are easy to break down and store and transport, and you can have something that goes 4-5 ft above your table.

I would also take the time to make teensy tinsy samples of things. Put your booth # on them prominantly. If you give them out on the first day, or even just sell them for $1 or so each, people can get one to try, take it home, and if they like it, come back on day 2 or day 3.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm about to contradict myself, lol - Electricity might be worthwile to do lotion-making demonstrations! There is nothing like the feeling of putting that fresh, WARM lotion on! If you can find some way to heat it, that might be a big draw!


----------



## elmtree (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. I won't be able to do lotion demonstrations but Ive thought of doing bath bomb demos. Those are much simpler. I have cream colored fitted tablecloths but I'm going to get some darker ones to set off my lotion an soap boxes since they are whitish. 
How much product should I bring?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 23, 2014)

First of all, I think you have a very appealing professional arrangement. Your hard work with DH really shines. So as far as product goes, load it up with everything you got and plan to go home empty handed! You have such a nice variety, how about making gift baskets as a demo? Potentially you could offer a show "sale" price and let customers pick out their own products for customized baskets they could come back later for and pick up. Granted I have no clue as to how long it takes to put one together, but after studying your booth, I know I would fill up a pretty hefty basket. Good luck with your event and be sure to come back to brag about how well it went.


----------



## elmtree (Aug 23, 2014)

Cindy2428 said:


> First of all, I think you have a very appealing professional arrangement. Your hard work with DH really shines. So as far as product goes, load it up with everything you got and plan to go home empty handed! You have such a nice variety, how about making gift baskets as a demo? Potentially you could offer a show "sale" price and let customers pick out their own products for customized baskets they could come back later for and pick up. Granted I have no clue as to how long it takes to put one together, but after studying your booth, I know I would fill up a pretty hefty basket. Good luck with your event and be sure to come back to brag about how well it went.




Thank you Cindy! Your gift basket idea is very appealing, however, I wonder what would happen if I got too many orders to fill in that time frame? It will just be me and my DH doing this fair. My friend who sometimes helps will be out of town and we will be driving 1 hour each way every day. What do you think of having 4*9 organza bags and having them choose items to make their own gift bags? Maybe a 10% off 3 items or more in a bag? I like the idea above for having samples out and charging 1$ or so for them. I have very pretty sample bottles that have a sleek design (1oz) and I'm thinking maybe 1.50$ each or 3 for 3$ for a stocking stuffer idea. What do you think about that?


----------



## elmtree (Aug 23, 2014)

Cindy2428 said:


> First of all, I think you have a very appealing professional arrangement. Your hard work with DH really shines. So as far as product goes, load it up with everything you got and plan to go home empty handed! You have such a nice variety, how about making gift baskets as a demo? Potentially you could offer a show "sale" price and let customers pick out their own products for customized baskets they could come back later for and pick up. Granted I have no clue as to how long it takes to put one together, but after studying your booth, I know I would fill up a pretty hefty basket. Good luck with your event and be sure to come back to brag about how well it went.




Thank you Cindy! Your gift basket idea is very appealing, however, I wonder what would happen if I got too many orders to fill in that time frame? It will just be me and my DH doing this fair. My friend who sometimes helps will be out of town and we will be driving 1 hour each way every day. What do you think of having 4*9 organza bags and having them choose items to make their own gift bags? Maybe a 10% off 3 items or more in a bag? I like the idea above for having samples out and charging 1$ or so for them. I have very pretty sample bottles that have a sleek design (1oz) and I'm thinking maybe 1.50$ each or 3 for 3$ for a stocking stuffer idea. What do you think about that?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 23, 2014)

It definitely needs to be something you can manage so you can get your "face" time with customers. The organza bag seems like a wonderful solution.  You could also offer a set price - As long as you can close it for $xxx. This would challenge people to look at all of your items for sale. I just know from my husband's business, the more a customer can get involved with the product, the more vested and interested they become. The samples are also a great idea - something for every pocketbook. Add a business card for those items so customers know how to get back in touch once they fall in love with your products.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

I offer samples of my sugar scrubs and pumice scrub and give them out with a purchase.  I always have some extra after filling my jars.   Usually they will come back for more.  I also offer them for a 1.00 each.


----------



## Jeanea (Aug 25, 2014)

Trust me if you are taking credit cards, you'll want to pay extra for electricity. You'll be upset if things are going well and your battery dies. Backup will only last so long. I like the idea of lights, it's definitely an attention grabber, and will showcase your products well


----------

